# How does low blood pressure affect pregnancy



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

if at all?

My pressure tends to be on the lower side, I think it was 107/70 yesterday.

Does this have any implications for pregnancy or birth?


----------



## fiddledebi (Nov 20, 2003)

I think it's nice!

Mine is not far from yours (I think it was 110/73 at my appointment on Saturday), and after having high bp in my last pregnancy, I am very grateful! It doesn't sound like yours is in the dangerously low range, and it will probably climb up a bit as you get closer to the end.

I think the only negative implication that having naturally lower bp had for me was that no one noticed that it was high until it was REALLY uncomfortable for me. I remember telling my midwife that I felt like my pulse was racing by the 2nd trimester, and she would look at my chart and say "well, 120/80, that's totally normal, I think you're fine -- just try to take deep breaths and relax if you feel stressed." Later I realized that what is "normal" for other people is high for me. By the time I got to 165/90, I was really REALLY miserable! So, just keep your baseline in mind, and watch for changes yourself, and I think you'll be fine.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

I've always had low blood pressure, both this pregnancy and last. I remember last time after an especially low reading (like 95/60 - I'm usually more like 100/70) asking if it could be an issue and my midwife said only in that you might feel lightheaded if it was too low. After that I remember looking up and seeing that 90/60 is kinda the low threshold before they would consider you hypotensive anyway. It's not like having high blood pressure, there aren't any related risks/diseases associated with it that I could find.

Keep in mind too that blood pressure can be affected by stress - two appointments ago I was chatting with the student midwife about what we might have to do at 42 weeks, what went wrong last time, etc while she took my blood pressure and it was like 140/82. This is really high for me, but after just a minute of NOT talking and breathing slowly, she took it again and it was back to like 108/70. So don't let one higher reading freak you out


----------



## cresorchid (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm one of those freaks who has super-low bp. It is usually somewhere between 80/40 and 90/60. During this pregnancy, it's been around 88-100/50-60. I haven't had many problems. I did get nauseated one day, and it turned out that my blood pressure was around 90/48 that day-too low during pregnancy.

The only thing that I have noticed as a result of my crazy bp is that my pulse has increased somewhat. It used to be in the 60-80/bpm range and is now in the 90-100/bpm range. I think this is because there is much more blood volume and with low blood pressure I need a higher pulse to circulate the blood.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Do you think it has anything to do with me standing too quickly and getting dizzy for a moment? That only seems to happen when I'm pregnant.


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

most of this pregnancy my BP has been anywhere from 100-120/60-70 but at the MW's house on Saturday it was 84/64, (usually my bottom number is in the 60's with her) and she wasn't concerned...I also felt just fine. This was after a 1.5 hr car trip, needing to pee most of the way, and being stuck in traffic while three lanes of a 5 lane highway were closed for road work, and people weren't reading that the lanes were closed and there for needed to MERGE NOW..and waited until the last minute. So...hey lol...


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

I've been a 95/60, a 102/56, and then again I've been a 128/70 or thereabouts a few times also. I think bp really changes a lot.
there was some study done about low bp during pregnancy that had some negative effects but it was proven wrong. it's ok as long as you feel ok.


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

i have very low bp normally - typically around 85/60. my mom has been the same way her whole life also, so i imagine there is a genetic component to it.

it was a problem at two times during pregnancy #1 - at the very beginning of my second trimester, i passed out twice. what my ob told me is that around that time your blood vessels are expanding to accomodate the extra blood volume of pregnancy but that the blood volume itself has not increased yet. so most women's bp drops slightly around that time, and since mine was normally low, it was a problem. then i had an epidural during labor with #1, and my bp dropped very low, requiring oxygen and the fetal monitor that they attach to the baby's scalp since they kept losing her heartbeat with the external monitor.

pregnancy #2, same low bp, but i ate better and was sure to have a juice box and some trail mix with me at all times, and i didn't have an epidural (or an ob :LOL ).

long story short - keep food with you and keep the needle away


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

107/70 doesn't sound low to me. Up til a couple years ago mine was normally around 90/50 (now it is more like 117/70, I don't know if I'm just getting unhealthy or if it is normal to rise with age or what) and no one ever said anything negative about it being low, even for pregnancy. Sounds like you are doing great! As pregnancy progresses just be careful about getting up slowly so you don't get that dizziness, you especially don't want to fall down, but otherwise I don't think starting at 107/70 should be a problem at all. You will be fine!

Quote:

Do you think it has anything to do with me standing too quickly and getting dizzy for a moment? That only seems to happen when I'm pregnant.
Totally! While that would happen to me even when I wasn't pregnant it always gets worse for me when I am pregnant. Sometimes I forget to take it slow and jump up quick and I get real dizzy and a headache briefly while my blood equilibrates.


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

107/70 would be high for me! My bp is typically around 85/60. Even during labour, it was only 90/60. It takes a LOT to raise my bp!

It was never a problem for me in pg. No one ever suggested that it was a problem, as it is the norm for me. I do tend to get lightheaded if I get up too quickly, but as I understand it, that's common regardless of bp. My bp did get quite low during labour -- enough that it was a concern, but not low enough to be dangerous.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

It is normal for your blood pressure to be very low during the 6th month or so of pregnancy. This is part of the blood volume changes. You may also feel a need for salty foods (god knows I do) b/c they will help you raise your blood pressure. Don't be worried. I am normally 110/70 and I get down to 90/60 in the 6th month. It will come back up soon.


----------

